# 1-time plow client Issue



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

This lead is the neighbor of a client that I plow for.

He has 2 driveways, a single driveway w/ single driveway, and 2nd driveway w/ 2car garage. I charged 50.00. (Full price 75.00) Gave him the senior discount. I never serviced this guy before, nor would he take a reciept.

I do not what was up with this guy. The whole time i was on his property plowing, he did nothing but swear at me and insult me the whole time giving me an attitude.:realmad: I gave it my best on this job. At the end, He accused me of damaging his lawn which I know it didn't happen. I even got out of the truck to visually inspect. He tore me up mentally for 2 days now. Still trying to figure out what the issue was. A few times he gotten in my face and I almost let him have it with my 2,000,000 SHU pepper spray. 

Not once would he talk to me like a civilized person. I kept calm the whole time. I did not blow up. I kept asking him questions and all he would do is insult my intellegence and keep up with the attitude.

Anyways, Here's what I am thinking:

*1) Be the Devils' Advocate Dancing with the Devil in the Pale Moonlight.*
Wait for another storm, next year if I have to wait. Early in the morning say 3am. Show up And Plow his A$$ in good so he has to really, really work hard to dig himself out. (Immediately Deny it if he confronts me and treat him like I was treated while I service my client's property later on.)

*2) Be the Good Angel I try to be.* 
I admit when I'm wrong. Show up in the spring with 2-4 bags of topsoil, seed and straw to fix the so-called damage he claims I caused.

*3) Do nothing and try to let it go. *


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Walk away. No contract, no recpiet, no problem. Let someone else take his crap. If he tracks you down and asks you to do it tell him it was obvious he was not satified with your work and he needs to find someone who can meet his expectations. 

The best thing about being self employed is you can say NO if you don't want or like the customer.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

basher;991568 said:


> Walk away. No contract, no recpiet, no problem. Let someone else take his crap. If he tracks you down and asks you to do it tell him it was obvious he was not satified with your work and he needs to find someone else.


I figured option 2 might change his attitude. But then again, It may not be worth it.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

That's why I never plow someone unless they are under contract. I know what the property looks like and where the boundaries are. It's just not worth the little money you get for the potential for aggravation. I dont know what's under the snow; grass, schrubs sewer vents, ect. I actually had a guy track my down at my house during a storm this year. He tried to insult me by offering me $10 to do his driveway and he "wouldn't even watch me. I don't care if you tear up my lawn" I refused....boy he happy with me. Like I said it's just not worth it to me for the potential for aggravation. If he's not under contract I'd walk. You'll never keep him happy.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

paradise1229;991583 said:


> I figured option 2 might change his attitude. But then again, It may not be worth it.


You're already giving him a great rate, all capitulation will do his make him find something else to bust your **** about. You could probably do it for free and he would complain.

One resident in a development I do complains every time. First it was because I put too much snow in the end of his drive. When I did put a HUGE pile in the end of his drive (accident) and scooped it out he complained I scratched his seal coat. Now he complains (and will continue to do so) that I don't plow as close to the end of his drive as I do the others on his street. Some people just NEED to complain.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

paradise1229;991567 said:


> This lead is the neighbor of a client that I plow for.
> 
> He has 2 driveways, a single driveway w/ single driveway, and 2nd driveway w/ 2car garage. I charged 50.00. (Full price 75.00) Gave him the senior discount. I never serviced this guy before, nor would he take a reciept.
> 
> ...


Just walk away and learn from the experiance. We still do 1 time calls 99% of the time it works out well. One thing I would say if ever someone is treating you like *****, stop right there and leave. Your dignity is worth more what they would ever pay you.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How far does $50 bucks get you in life and how much life does a stressful client take from you. I like option 2, be nice be fair, maybe send a nice apology card that finishes with "I wish you the best with your new contractor!"


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mr.Markus;991623 said:


>


All I can say is thank you! That really made my day. I ran this issue by the family. They told me Option 3.

BTW, When I mentioned that pushing snow accross the street was illegal, He said I was full of S&%(. Obviously, he never heard of it. I need to find that law somewhere. That way if it's ever brought up again on another property, I'll have the proof.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I can deal with all sorts of customers except the ones that have no respect for me. Seems to me like you were almost too kind and tolerant. Consider it doing a good deed for someone who didn't deserve it and walk away. BTW, I know the tempation of plowing him in...but you can actually get arrested for that...unless it's accidental i guess, lol.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Walk away. Like Basher said, no contract, no receipt, no problem. Did he pay cash or check? If he paid by check, return it to him.

And like someone else said, the next time someone starts yelling at you while you are plowing, stop the truck, pick up the blade, leave.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

2COR517;991723 said:


> Walk away. Like Basher said, no contract, no receipt, no problem. Did he pay cash or check? If he paid by check, return it to him.
> 
> And like someone else said, the next time someone starts yelling at you while you are plowing, stop the truck, pick up the blade, leave.


x2 there is probably a good reason this guy doesn't have a regular guy, you are better off, giving him back his money, walking away, and telling all other contractors about him too. pretty soon he well be black listed by everyone. Last year there was a condo that did this, (went through 10 different contractors in 3 seasons) well they have ran out of contractors, they are now doing their own snow, and boy does it look like sh!t, you reap what you sow


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Buy him a soother, and a vibrator for his wife, PMS reflects hard within some families lol..
Keep your head up and just walk away from it... and never ever bother going back to serve him....


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with basher, leave it as is dont plow for him and dont accept his calls, whatever you do for this guy will never be good enough. Some customers are just that way, thats why we have contracts.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

just walk away and call it a day, give the cheack back and tell him to whipe his a$$ with it. and dont go back to that house in the spring just because he treated you like **** and got in your face. if he complains while doing you drive down the street tell him to get on his knees!


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

You might ask the neighbor account what's up with the old dude... before you "thank him" for the referral.

I once knew an a lady who was a complete battle axe. She died malnourished and her husband was accused of not caring for her, though she was fully competent. Turns out, the autopsy showed that she had had multiple strokes over her lifetime that went undetected but ultimately affected her personality.

Others are right, the $50 isn't worth the two days of beating yourself up... let this one go like a fart in the wind.


----------



## mikkinosweat (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like my x father in law. [email protected]!!h if he was hung with a new rope. Give the money back and move on, Lifes too short to try and make EVERYONE happy. If you have a dog maybe take it for a walk and he could leave a your welcome gift for him. lol


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

I will not be returning back to him. The guy I plowed for was only helping me make money
by giving me him as a lead. That's all. He Paid Cash. It's deposited as my oil change for my truck! 

Guys, after that incident, I as driving to my parent's house to plow them out. I serviced the Warren area family mission free of charge. It felt good to me doing charity for charity. Calls did come in from Craigslist. And I made more money by doing them and was getting waved down to plow other driveways. 

According to Darryl G, Yes. I am a kind person and tolerant. I always try to remain calm and just roll with the punches. When life throws a wrench at me, I just dodge them. I don't throw them back. My background may explain. 

My background in case some of you may wonder. My parents are JW. (Jehovah Witnesses) I haven't gone for quite a while. I was always taught to just be kind no matter what happens in life. My mom would kill me if she found out that I did Option 1. :laughing:
My attitude towards life has changed my emotional mentality. Back in 05' I was assulted for no reason by my very best ex-friend whom I known since grade school. Yes, there was an excuse. He accused me of Beatting (at the time) pregy GF Which never happened. He has severe anger Mgt. issues. I sued him in court and to this day, he can never get over it. Yes, I won the lawsuit. But I'm still damaged mentally from it. I try to just keep calm and ride the storms of life.


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

You got payed ? You did the job as good as the next contractor only better.
Inform him you will be in touch with him soon and you can fix the issue then.
Never call him or contact him again, if he calls or tracks you down let him know you have been very busy but he is on the list.

This excuse and blackwall is what I use for irrational customers who cannot be happy with anything I do.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just letting it it go. I'm way over it now. If he wants to treat me like that, He can fix his own problems.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

paradise1229;993127 said:


> I'm just letting it it go. I'm way over it now. If he wants to treat me like that, He can fix his own problems.


So you slept good last night... good for you.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mr.Markus;993156 said:


> So you slept good last night... good for you.


Now I'm waiting on another good snow fall that starts this evening.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Paradise - You seem really sweet but don't let that get in the way of doing business. There are people who will try to take advantage of your good nature. It's amazing the sob stories people will come up with to try to get you to feel sorry for them and get a bargain.

I had one leaf removal customer give me a sob story about how she was a struggling single mom, so I gave her a deal. Well, while I was there doing her leaves, her daughter drove up in her Lexus from out of state!!! What the "single mom" neglected to tell me was that her kids were on their own now, were financially well off, and didn't exactly require her support anymore. 

I always have a soft spot for senior citizens though, especially those that are partially or wholly disabled. I'll give them a break as long as they don't need priority service.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

This guy had no SOB story with it. He was just a neighbor needing help with his driveway.

You did make a point though. If this helps you guys out with this at all, I'll be 28 this May, and
If you guys do follow my posts on here and Lawnsite, You will find that I am not argumentive, I am saying "sorry I stand corrected when I am wrong."


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

A woman who doesn't argue...so what you doing for the rest of your life sweetie? ROFL. Just kidding, no disrespect intended. It doesn't sound like you did anything wrong. Those kind of people are always out there and sometimes we're just unlucky enough to find them. 

I guess I better get off the puter and start getting ready for this storm. Good luck all and be safe.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

darryl g;993276 said:


> A woman who doesn't argue...so what you doing for the rest of your life sweetie? ROFL. Just kidding, no disrespect intended.


:laughing::laughing:I'm a guy. Charles is my name. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

My avitar shows my GF! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

We all make mistakes and assumptions.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

paradise1229;993281 said:


> :laughing::laughing:I'm a guy. Charles is my name. :laughing::laughing:


Well you're still sweet. Mind if I call you Charlie? ROFL


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

If it was me and he talked to me like that I would tell him to go pound salt. He can fix his own grass. But if you feel that bad and want to save your reputation in the neighborhood, then go over and put down some cheap seed and soil...he probably will not water it any ways.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have no reputation in that hood, it's just 1 guy I plow for.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Paradise you seem pretty level headed, especially this fuy getting in youre face and all. I would just walk away from that customer, never service him again, and let other contractors you know about him , I've had problems getting paid from a managment company before, and come to find out that they have used many other guys before and they all had the same problem. Nedless to say word has gotten out and they are using some company who is far away who im sure will figure out that they dont want to pay.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

paradise1229;993503 said:


> I have no reputation in that hood, it's just 1 guy I plow for.


Then I would just forget about the entire situation.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

you got the money the guy is a di-k live and learn i deal with lots of them and most of them are looking for a (FREE JOB) when i was cutting lawns there was this trailer trash guy 100% trash welfare funded trash and the trailer park he was at gave him a notice to mow the lawn or he will be kicked out pretty much and he told me his mower was broke i only charged him $40 to mow it and it was about 2ft tall it took me an hour to mow it and i was doing crawing speed and it looked like sh-t and i told him before i started that it would look bad cause its so tall and if he wanted it to look nice it would be $150 (picking up all the grass and going over it at least twice maybe 3 times and weedeating and blowing) he said it was to much just cut it once i hit a chain in his yard that he said he picked up before i even started i walked it and didnt see it but couldnt really see any thing but i checked before i started mowing hit the chain didnt do much other than grind it up and hurt my blades i picked it all up told him and he said o i must of missed that no big deal any ways well i get the money leave and he calls saying it looks like sh-t you need to give me back my money or do it again and i told him i told you it wouldnt look good your grass was at least 2ft tall and when it gets that tall the only thing you use is a weedeater brush hog or push mower and take forever doing it told him i can do that but it would be back around the $150 range and he told me he wanted it done for free or give him his money back i said im not doing it again with out more money and your not getting the money back take me to court if you want you signed the contract for a one time mow and you signed it when i was done and in there it stated that if some thing wasnt to your satifaction tell me before you sign this other wise every thing is good (to sum it up it was laywerized so big fancy words) and he was pissed but o well didnt care i did my job he signed off on it next time maybe he will get it mowed faster and keep up on it 

id just forget about your guy and not deal with him again thats what i do and i dont loose sleep or time over it


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lux Lawn;993558 said:


> Then I would just forget about the entire situation.


Thats' what I did! 
Bigmudder, Thats' how I would handle that.

. . . . . So, I go plow my guy out today in that hood. Everything is good! He tells me that his neighbor is like that with everyone and once when they are there for the job, he pulls this crap and they never show up again. Some people like that needs an A$$ kicking. I might just be the one to give it to him.:laughing: I'm in that mood now. I blew a tire on the truck and lost out on call ins that wanted done like at that minute! Just got the snow on me. Gotta go brush it off. That's life. Tomorrows' another day. Think Positive. 

Hi everyone!:waving:


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

LET IT GO, I had one small drive (about three small cars long) that i took care of, the guy insisted that i stop pushing 5 feet from the end. wanted every inch staked out, and every spring all new turf. mind you that the lawn area was never damaged but once, about the size of a mans size 10 boot. and what he calls lawn was moss and clover!.... it has nothing to do with you, he would have acted this way to anyone!


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Run for the Hills.

James


----------

